# Diagrama de comunicacion en pcm, ecm y tcm de un Sentra 2012



## RULO DZIB (Jun 3, 2015)

buen dia compañeros algunos de ustedes me puede decir como conseguir el diagrama de un sentra 2012 que se trata de las lineas de comunicacion entre pcm ecm y tcm ya que tengo un problema con este vehiculo. de antemano Gracias...


----------



## solaris8 (Jun 3, 2015)

> me puede decir como conseguir el diagrama de un sentra 2012 que se trata de las lineas de comunicacion entre pcm ecm y tcm



google lo puede casi todo....
https://www.google.com.mx/search?q=ecm+sentra+2012&biw=939&bih=448&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=WXxvVYvCBcm4sAXXt4KYDw&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ


----------

